# Jim Harris Natural: Now a Red Army fork



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Will be driving to Kovel/Ukraine this weekend, about time. Have been married four years in a month and haven't met my mother/father in law as they live in Ukraine and it is very hard to get a visa for Germany for the guys.

So what to bring? Sure - a slingshot. My father in law served in the Red Army many years ago, so it had to be a RED one.

I took the natural fork Jim Harris gave me at the ECST, a big one (I love those as you can freely carve the shape).

A higher fork again (beginner dimensions), and since my wife says we have the same hand size I did add finger grooves.

It is amazing how well the inking method works, every time. I will be putting on a few layers of polyurethane and then make a presentation box, like the one I made for my boss.


































































Jörg


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Pretty neat fork! Looks like it came out amazing.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That is excellent ! You are very good at seeing the shape you want inside the dimensions of that big fork. Well done.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet! Your skill is amazing, and your father-in-law is a lucky guy to get that slingshot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done Joerg. Some nice grain in that Honey Locust.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done Joerg. Some nice grain in that Honey Locust.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Slingshots around the world! Alverton, USA to Hagen, Germany and now to Kovel, Ukraine.
Good stuff! Hope you have a good visit with the in-laws.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Joerg, that is just beautiful! Once in a while when I see a really nice natural, I get goose bumps. I know that's kind of weird but it's true.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

That looks great! I love your work with the shaped naturals, they always turn out well


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ur great with those naturals jeorge!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good. They probably wouldn't let you into the country if you brought him the saw blade launcher.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That is an excellent adaptation. I see now how you get the forks that wide but still keep the centerline of the branch for strength. I was wondering if that was the case with the previous full phoenix natural you did. I gotta say though, I understand about the red ink, but preferred the natural grain and color (shrug).


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing work!!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

jskeen said:


> I see now how you get the forks that wide but still keep the centerline of the branch for strength. I was wondering if that was the case with the previous full phoenix natural you did.


Yes, exactly. I saw out the outline, then I take my handtools and start the shaping. Not unlike working on a boardcut.

This frame did not have enough bulk for a full blown Phoenix. Which is not so bad, it is for a beginner anyway and a higher fork is needed.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! I am sure your father in law will love it! Very personalized gift.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

As jskeen said earlier. Quote : " I understand about the red ink, but preferred the natural grain and color " I also understand your Red colour thinking Jeorg, but wondered if you could make another of these with the same wood and configuration, given that you have a similiar rough natural to work with, but stop short of the red ink ?

You could perhaps Auction the resulting slingshot on the Forum at around ( $5 / $3 ) per ticket, with the proceeds going to you favourite Charity ? I think that a lot of members would buy into this, as I am sure I am not alone in thinking that this design is the one of the best I have seen. Something to consider Jeorg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Tubeman, sure I could do that - but this is a natural. Everybody can do that at home. Simply find a big ole natural fork and whittle away! That is the beauty of naturals. You don't even need the power jig saw I used, a pocket knife can do the same job. Just takes a bit more time.

If you love natural grain, try finding a big dead wood fork, from a branch that has been lying on the ground for a year or so. Dead wood has the greatest grain colors.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

BTW, here is the finished gift presentation. All polycoated and polished!

Spray painted the inside of the box in black. A nice touch. Black, red and gold are the colors of the German flag...

Making the box with all the wooden hooks (made from multiplex) took almost as long as making the slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, what should I say Jörg









He is lucky to get a son-in-law like you.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Tubeman, sure I could do that - but this is a natural. Everybody can do that at home. Simply find a big ole natural fork and whittle away! That is the beauty of naturals. You don't even need the power jig saw I used, a pocket knife can do the same job. Just takes a bit more time.
> 
> If you love natural grain, try finding a big dead wood fork, from a branch that has been lying on the ground for a year or so. Dead wood has the greatest grain colors.


 You are correct of course re it being a natural Joerg, but I would not agree that everbody can do this. I think you are just being modest big guy









edit : thanks for the tip regarding dead wood for the best grain colours


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool and very well done, as usual. you're also right about the dead wood. one of my favorite naturals has a nice dark color to it because it sat dead in the sun so long. great work joerg.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Just a quick update from sunny Ukraine!

Everything is just great. Did some shooting at the Datcha (huge garden area for those who livecin flats, many own a patch there to grow some vegetables and enjoy nature).

Had many spectators and everybody participated in the end. Went into the woods and harvested four great forks, hazelnut and oak.

Jörg


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

IM SPEECH LESS THAT IS AMAZING


----------

